# XM: General questions



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't take the Sonic Tap service DirecTV replaced XM with, so I'm looking at getting XM.

I have a couple of questions (their website is tough to find stuff)

1. Is the XM internet stream and satellite stream the same quality, or is one stream more compressed?

2. If one signs up for both services, the standard satellite service and internet service, can they be accessed simultaneously? That is, could I listen to the internet feed at the same time as using a radio in a car under one subscription? 

Thanks,
pbg


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

There are two levels of internet streaming.... "Basic", which I think is included for free with either a Sirius or XM subscription, and "Premium", which is a higher bitrate stream that costs $3/month (if you already have a radio based subscription). The Basic streaming audio quality is generally worse than the quality on the radios, and the quality of the Premium streaming is supposed to be better than the radios.

Since the radios are "receive only" there is no way that they could detect if you are using the radio prevent you from using both at the same time even if they wanted to, and I believe that you can even have multiple internet streams going at one time on a home network that shares a single IP address through a router.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

xm online is only available with xm everything or the best of sirius packages. The cost of online steaming is with those packages is $2.99. I believe you can sub. to xm online only for $12.95 a month. But not totally sure of the online only price. The online streaming quality is not that bad. The best thing to do is try it online free for a week.


----------

